# Gratin pan



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Now you can cook most anything in most any type of pan, but I was reading through Peterson's _Essentials of Cooking_ and he used what appears to be a Mauviel steel and copper gratin pan for a number of dishes for both the stove top and the oven as well as going from the stove to the oven. And it looks to be a rather useful pan for many of my cooking tasks as well.

But I don't want to pay a Mauviel price. Googling around Vollrath has a tempting one at a good price with awful handles. And All-Clad has a nice one but for much more than I want to spend.

So I'm looking for some other suggestions from folks out there.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I did a bit of research on this and found the price tags to be very high, besides copper, are they finished in 24 carat gold then polished with platinum ?
?
William- Sonoma $ 179.95

Hammersmilth $ 210.00 - $ 266.00

Bridge Kitchenware (214 East street 52nd street) $ 85.00

But then I took a look at Ebay and they have some stuff up that looks good with a better price tag ......


Mon Dieu, il est très cher, pourquoi ? I know, the copper, but still.

Petals


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm leaning Vollrath at this point. I can survive the stupid handles; there are worse designs out there.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I used the Vollrath gratin pan today for some stuffing. Today was the pre-Thanksgiving turkey to make some good stock to have on hand for the big day.

The pan cooked nicely, presented well, didn't stick and cleaned easily. 

All good so far.


----------

